# lost throw bag below narrows of black rock on clear creak



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

Throw rope deployed and ripped from top of bag below Mr. Bill hole last night. Now most likely lies in the class II section before rigormortis. My sincere apologies to all who run Black Rock for having to deal with this hazard. I'll look for it today and tomorrow and post upon finding/not finding. 
It's worthless at this point so if found, feel free to discard. Also, if found, please post found if you've read this, so others don't waste time searching. Ture is looking for it tonight (7/24/08) as well.


Thanks again!

Jason Knox.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to make it out there today but I heard the rope has been spotted in the class III boogy below the runout for the Narrows where the river takes a left hand turn. 

It is wrapped on a rock in the middle of the creek, heads up.

I will go for it next time I am on Black Rock but that won't be for 4 days so if someone else gets to it first that would probably be better because we need to get it while the gettin' is good. It wouldn't suprise me to see Clear Creek jump up to 600 or 700 cfs with a heavy monsoon rain. It has happened in past seasons.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Jason, I saw the rope today on a quickie lunch run. Its in the II/III boogie about a 1/2 mile below mr bill. Its chocked on a rock jumble in the middle of the river and the rope can been seen floating with 15ft of it floating below the rock. Its not in a bad spot as the rock jumble would prevent you from boating there. There is a fun rock grind eddy on river right that I usually catch, and the rope is on the rock midstream just across from this eddy. 

I hiked back up and tried to catch the swirly eddy behind the rock jumble to get the rope, but its moving too fast and is too turbulent to keep the boat there. Did manage to get a hand on the rope to see if I could reel it in as I floated downstream, but it was chocked in there and the current pulled me downstream and I lost it. 

Probably need to wait til the water comes down to get it. Not in a bad spot at all where it is. Might be fun to try and do a swiftwater rescue hero move to go get it if you have the inclination and the assistance.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

*thanks deepsouth*

I appreciate the effort. If its not gone by this weekend. I'll grab it next week.


----------

